# How often can I give my dog flea baths?



## SGV_Jester (Jan 21, 2011)

Its that season and my house has a HUGE flea infestation, we have 8 dogs in this house, only one belongs to me. We have other dogs, cats, and horses that live in my area(ranch style property).

My question is how often can I give my dog a flea bath? He's bit his tail til its showing a fresh red wound


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

If you are only treating the problem by just bathing then they are going to keep coming back and just getting back on him. All of your animals have to be treated at the same time and you should flea bomb your house. You can also use 1 cup ACV (apple cider vinegar) and 1 cup water and use it as a spray on your dog as well as bedding. If you need to keep bathing him I would try to use something more natural like a flea shampoo that is made from citrus. In this case I would also go by some of that flea and tick oil like frontline or advantix. I personally will not use those pesticides and chemicals on my dog but seeing as how you have a serious infestation you need to. Every dog in your household needs to be treated. You can also try just the regular dawn dish soap. It also kills fleas and is great to use on young puppies and kittens because it is gentle. You should also get some Nu-stock to treat your dogs hot spot. I have been using it for demodectic mange on my dog and it works wonders and helps grow the missing hair back. Good luck, sounds like you have alot of work on your hands with all the pets in your home 

Here is some info on ACV and fleas
http://www.ehow.com/way_5144327_vinegar-rid-fleas.html

http://www.dog-health-handbook.com/vinegar-kills-fleas.html


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

id start him on brewers yeast and garlic pills you can get at almost any pet store its usually 1 pill for every 10lbs every day. I had fleas bad last year like real bad apparently the cats bring them in majority of the time and we went through advantage every 3 weeks having to renew and still not working , started the garlic pills havent seen 1 flea since. Its a daily thing though I just add to there food. you can bathe them but I wouldnt do it more then once a month or your drying out there skin , once a month might even be to often. a flea comb works well too just time consuming but they usually love the attention sit there comming with a pail of hot water to dump fleas into. and like mentioned above eveything needs to be cleaned and treated carpets, beds, dog beds, ect vaccum and then empty the vaccum and throw out bag immediately , my vet said if you leave the vaccum sitting they will just crawl out and reinfest.


----------

